# Bye-Bye HDMI>DVI?



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I have an older Samsung 720p display that only supports DVI and component for HD, and since my RF Mini didn't come with a component breakout cable, I've been using an HDMI>DVI cable with no issues since I switched to the Bolt over a month ago.

I haven't watched this TV in a few days, and when I try to watch something today, live or recorded, I get an HDMI/HDCP error. The only thing that's changed, AFAIK, is the update to 20.5.6.RC14-01-6-A93. I guess besides tinkering with the handshaking, they also tweaked the HDCP detection routine in this go round.

Customer service agrees, and they're sending me a breakout cable under warranty, which I think is a nice gesture.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

It could be just an upgrade glitch, like with the recent Bolt upgrade, but it also could be your TV doesn't support HDCP--early DVI sets didn't. But that would be a pretty old set at this point!


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> It could be just an upgrade glitch, like with the recent Bolt upgrade, but it also could be your TV doesn't support HDCP--early DVI sets didn't. But that would be a pretty old set at this point!


Agree it probably _doesn't _support HDCP, but that was never an issue until the last Bolt firmware update.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

If it is a very old HDTV without HDCP compliance and the new update really did bring the Bolt into proper compliance with HDCP, there is nothing you can do to get TiVo to fix that issue. You would have just been lucky it worked in the first place. 

A breakout cable to what? Component video and composite audio? Those aren't even legal in the US, a violation of the DMCA. A DVI HDCP compatible display should work, what make and model is your TV?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It could be the channel/shows you're trying to watch are protected. Protected channels with the CCI byte set to "copy once" also require an active HDCP connection.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sluciani said:


> I have an older Samsung 720p display that only supports DVI and component for HD, and since my RF Mini didn't come with a component breakout cable, I've been using an HDMI>DVI cable with no issues since I switched to the Bolt over a month ago.
> 
> I haven't watched this TV in a few days, and when I try to watch something today, live or recorded, I get an HDMI/HDCP error. The only thing that's changed, AFAIK, is the update to 20.5.6.RC14-01-6-A93. I guess besides tinkering with the handshaking, they also tweaked the HDCP detection routine in this go round.
> 
> Customer service agrees, and they're sending me a breakout cable under warranty, which I think is a nice gesture.


You are not alone in this as I added your thread to a long list of threads of customers who are having HDMI issues since the winter update.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10746728#post10746728


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

sluciani said:


> Agree it probably _doesn't _support HDCP, but that was never an issue until the last Bolt firmware update.


I don't know if I would go as far as probably. There are a lot of DVI w/ HDCP sets--not sure about the percentages.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> I don't know if I would go as far as probably. There are a lot of DVI w/ HDCP sets--not sure about the percentages.


It's a Samsung LTP227w. The Amazon listing claims it is HDCP compliant. Interesting.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-LTP227W-22-Inch-HD-Ready-Flat-Panel/dp/B00021UKQG

So why did it stop working, I wonder?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

You could try putting a ViewHD HDMI Mini Splitter between your TiVo and your DVI adapter; this has cured HDMI problems for at least this person.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> You could try putting a ViewHD HDMI Mini Splitter between your TiVo and your DVI adapter; this has cured HDMI problems for at least this person.


Thanks. I got a notification that the component breakout cable shipped, so that will solve my problem.

Also, since I now know the set is HDCP compliant, it's also possible a future software update will fix it.


----------

